
RON: Replicated Object Notation - volyx
https://github.com/gritzko/ron
======
abalandin
It would be nice to have "Quick Start Guide"

~~~
gritzko
It is not a drop-in thing at the moment, that's for sure.

------
vassilevsky
I sure hope that some of the tools is named Weasley.

~~~
vassilevsky
Or Hermione for that matter.

